# Help!!! :( I think Minne is pregnant!



## Kinlar (Nov 28, 2010)

I got Minne about two weeks ago, just under it actually. And today when I was cleaning the girls out I noticed her belly is fatter than it was and her nipples are quite obvious. She's also been a bit rougher with Indi and because Indi's so much smaller, I'm worried she'll do her harm, though there's no bite marks on either of them. How will I know if Minne's pregnant, and if she is, what do I do? I'm supposed to be moving house next week! :S


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

Try to get a scale and weigh her daily (in grams, so probably a culinary scale). A steady increase in weight is a pretty good way to tell. Her nipples would be obvious (which you said that they were). Now, if she was skinny before and is now on proper food, or had just gorged herself when you looked at her, her little tum tum could seem bigger.


----------

